# Extreme Makeover Home Edition!



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Just got back after being on my feet for about 12 hours!
Myself, sister and about 8 other friends went to the site of
Extreme Makeover, Home Edition! 
Today was the reveal for the Gilliam family. All I can say is 
It was awesome to see the tears of joy in person.

It was nothing like you see on T.V. We YELLED â€œMove that BUS!â€ 
about 3 times for the cameras. And the Bus moved three times. The Limo
that was being taped at that point did not have the family in it yet.
It was cool thoughâ€¦as I am soaking my feet!

Here is a link to the progression of the home 
Located in Armada, Michigan (next town from me)
I will try to post some of my pictures soon...I have been having trouble with my digital camera









Makeover Gallery

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too cool























I love that show.































Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is awesome 
we watch Extreme Makeover all the time

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very Cool MaeJae








Boy they sure do get around...Extreme Makeovers did a house about 5 miles from here when the show was still new.
Keep soaking!
Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is cool, I really enjoy that show.

Maybe they could scale the show down a little, like take a Old Jayco Trailer and turn it into a Outback


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That show is a really great idea. Glad you got to see it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> That is cool, I really enjoy that show.
> 
> Maybe they could scale the show down a little, like take a Old Jayco Trailer and turn it into a Outback


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

While we were there I heard they were supposed to do a home in each state this season!
As a matter of fact Ty wasn't there on Mon.until later, just before the family arrived.








He was in another state filming(I think TN or KY not sure though)

MaeJae


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

They just did a show here in the Nashville area a couple of weeks ago. The family's house was destroyed during a tornado in April and the Mother was paralyzed trying to protect her two sons.

I didn't go to any of the filming but am looking forward to seeing the show. It is supposed to air this fall sometime.

Great Show!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The Gilliam home makeover is supposed to "air" in October...I think the 15th???
Her husband died 3 months after their 6th child was born. He died from pneumonia... they had black mold
in the old farm house fix-er-upper. One of the boys started having symptoms too...thats when
they discovered it and moved out. They were only in the home a short time.
The dad was also a Fireman...I think they will be filming with the fire dept. today. Not sure if
I will get back over today or not. They will rap up the filming tomorrow. 
MaeJae


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

They rebuilt a home here in Bakersfield last year. It was great, it's really nice to see the city come together for a family in need. I am just a little suprised that they can do it in 7 days. Amazing.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We too love the show and watch it with the kiddies too. Must have been cool to be there and see the reveal. Helping others is a great thing and a super idea for a wholesome show that differs from all the trash on TV nowadays.

A family member of ours works for a construction company here in CA that built one of the families homes. Let me just say that the involvement of the main cast of characters is not what it appears to be. But hey, it makes for great TV and real people are still getting blessed. Even if the people that appear to be working are only acting.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Even if the people that appear to be working are only acting.


Sounds like the crews we see fixing our highways


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> We too love the show and watch it with the kiddies too. Must have been cool to be there and see the reveal. Helping others is a great thing and a super idea for a wholesome show that differs from all the trash on TV nowadays.
> 
> A family member of ours works for a construction company here in CA that built one of the families homes. Let me just say that the involvement of the main cast of characters is not what it appears to be. But hey, it makes for great TV and real people are still getting blessed. Even if the people that appear to be working are only acting.


It seemed to me that each of the "design team" each had a crew of their own...sorta.
Not to say they didn't do any work, but they did need help doing it.
We could not believe the people/crew that kept piling out of the house. I couldn't believe 
that many people fit and got anything done.

The home that was built here. The Twp. inspector had the plans for quite a while but
was sworn to secrecy. He was told that if the plans for the Makeover got out then ABC would
withdraw. It needed to be a surprise.
Anyway, the home was built off site. It was taken apart and re-constructed a couple times. 
This was to get it " choreographed" for the "real" construction of it at the site.
I was told that if you rebuild a home in under 10 days your taxes are grandfathered and
will not change. This is the reason for the quick build and for it to be first built off site.
They need to get all the kinks out so from start to finish, so they get it done in time.
I don't know if is true, but it does make sense.

MaeJae


----------

